# Minix installation hanging



## Tahru (Jan 11, 2017)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 11 on a Minix NEO Z83-4 http://www.minix.us/products/NEO-Z83-4.html which comes with pre-installed with Windows 10.

I created a USB drive from the 11 img and booted from it.   The initial text menu came up can then the after spewing some text it hangs.

I tried lots of things to figure it out.  Lastly, I changed boot options to Verbose and Safe mode.

The text ends with:

    ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
    ppc0: failed to probe at irq 7 isa0
    pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x2f8-02f8) for rid 0 uart1







Any help would be appreciated as I am Googled out.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 11, 2017)

Just a wild guess. EFI on the Minix is 32bit bit but FreeBSD only supports 64 bit UEFI.

I tried a similar Z3735F box and that was what I found. So first make sure the firmware offers 64bit UEFI.

I know the CPU is 64bits but my similar box shipped with a 32-bit EFI firmware.

https://blogs.intel.com/evangelists/2015/07/22/why-cheap-systems-run-32-bit-uefi-on-x64-systems/


----------



## tingo (Jan 12, 2017)

Spot on, the x5-Z8300 is a CherryView SoC from the Cherry Trail platform. Wikipedia has a list of Atom SoC's.
(When I read the subject, I wondered if OP was trying to install Minix 3 on ... something)


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 13, 2017)

Looking here I may be wrong about bios. In the screenshot I see x64.
http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/09...i-pc-review-part-2-windows-10-and-benchmarks/
Did you note the version of Windows it shipped with? That would be telling.
I would also fire up a 64bit Linux live memstick and see if 64bit UEFI works correctly.
The comments on the above site say Linux don't work.

Your output looks like you got further into the boot process so maybe this is just the Z8300 being so new that it is unsupported or needs help booting. These are EFI only boxes so I would start there for troubleshooting.

Edit: Save you self some time. It is 32 bit UEFI
http://www.minixforum.com/threads/libreelec.14022/


----------

